# 68 GTO Leak Diagnosis based on pictures



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm looking at a 68 GTO with a swapped out engine and would like thoughts on whether I should be concerned about the car (that I'm told is mostly kept in a storage unit) based on these pictures. 

The first concerns is of the engine (lower left) and the second is of a leak under the car. 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The leak under the car could be as minor as a leaking drain plug or as major as a rear main seal leak which would require the engine to be pulled. I would also be concerned with the missing A/C belt. Is the A/C compressor working?


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

My apologies; for some reason I couldn't get the second to upload. Here it is. Leak behind the belt and evidene of leak under the car/on the carpet remanant.


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, Randy. The current owner said he bought it like that, is not mechanically inclined, and doesn't know why the a/c wasn't hooked up or whether the compressor works or not. The other picture is now posted.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's hard to see but, looks like the valve cover gaskets and the valley pan gasket didn't take. The leak under the car might be what's running down the front from the valley pan?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I see evidence of Valve cover leakage, possibly from the breather plug. Also maybe the timing cover area/valley pan/front oil pan......not uncommon. Check the PCV valve. Check for blow-by. OR could just be bad gasket sealing. Best way to check--wash the engine down. Let it dry then run it and trace the leak. :cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

FWIW...the carpet spot looks to be in the same general area where my rear main seal releases it's daily quarter sized drop


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I should post a pic of the cardboard under my car... Even so, I don't have any major leaks. Leaking is better than burning... Just by what was said, I would venture to guess the a/c doesn't work....Although, I believe some were disconnected for increased perfomance.


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, Randy, Rukee, Eric, Koppster, and 68greengoat! Yeah, sounds like the a/c doesn't work. 
Based on what all of you've said, it sounds like whatever it is it likely won't be too costly to fix and isn't a reason to shy away from the car if all else seems good. (Unfortunately I'm better with electric than I am with mechanical, so would need to include the labor cost.) Is that a fair assessment or is it possible that there's something worse lurking?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If it's just a leak, which it probably is, then all it is is messy. As far as the A/C goes, you prolly will need a new compressor, vacuum down, flush and charge (R-34 ?0 conversion....maybe $400 ish...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I cut the AC belt on my car because it squeeled, and it was winter, deal with it in the spring of 08, now it's not even on the car. Leaks can be all or nothing. Gaskets dry out over time and crack causing leaks, a gasket kit may fix it. If the guy put a carpet under it to catch it is because he is anal and doesn't want his pristine garage clean and it has been there for years, or does he swap the carpet out weekly and it leaks bad? Use that for negotiation on the purchase price, saying you'll have to do the rear seal for a grand, as he isn't a mechanic. Good luck.


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

A few more pics


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

And three more.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks nice from where I'm sitting!


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like a pretty nice car, if the price is right I wouldn't worry about the leak or the AC. Just remember the economy is still down, you should be able to get a VERY good deal compared to what people were paying a couple years ago. I was finally able to get my '68 GTO earlier this year after looking off and on for over 10 years because the prices are back down to a realistic level.


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Goats don't leak, they mark their spot  I'm due for some new cardboard in the garage and i've only had mine for 6 months..


----------

